# Ink and cartridges



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anybody tell me how cold the ink cartridges have to get to freeze (burst)?

Can they get HOT enough to burst?

I have been putting them in baggies as I sell to customers, in case they leak - is this unnecessary?

Thanks for input Anthony et al.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 3, 2008)

I have recieved fountain kits with leaky cartriges. So, I think it better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 3, 2008)

well, my huge csusa order showed up today ed with a burst cartridge.  It's 8, or was 8 degrees last night.  It leaked through the cheap little baggie and coated the entire inside of the pen parts bag.  So, in my case it's no big deal as they are replacing it.  I'd suggest triple bag your cartridges. A customer can go to the store and get a new cartridge, heck he can clean the pen too, but you don't want him to have to, better he just has to get a new cartridge and maybe you send him a cheque for a dollar.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are going to store cartridges and they may be exposed to extreme temperatures, keep them in baggies.  The inks are likely to stand up to extremes, but why risk it?


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 3, 2008)

Never order FP's and cartidge ink in the winter months.

[)]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 3, 2008)

They will freeze and burst.  I don't know at what temperature, but it gets a lot colder up there where you are than it does down here. I found some burst cartridges in my shop last year, so now all ink lives inside the house.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed, I put them in baggies too, just so they won't loose them. 
I have never seen a cartridge burst. As stated above, I guess it can happen. If you remind me this summer, I will set one on the pavement on a nice balmy 120 degree day and see what happens. [8D]

Noodle's makes a black ink "Polar Black" that is freeze resitant. Why anyone would want to write when it is freezing out is beyond me, but I guess there was a need or why would they have made it.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

Anthony,

In reading a little (always dangerous), Stylus writes about "water-based" inks.  That (and an earlier thread today) drove me to question, "Will they freeze at 32Degrees"  If so, I need to change the storage place as I tranport to shows.

Would your ink sources possibly publish an answer??

Thanks


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 3, 2008)

That other thread was also the first I ever heard of it happening too, and now I'm concerned about all those fountain pens I recently shipped to customers... The private reserve ink that I use have an air bubble in them that hopefully takes up the slack if/when they freeze and expand.  Spoiled with mild calif bay area weather, I tend to not think about other climate conditions. []


----------



## Malainse (Jan 3, 2008)

I do the same with baggies....  I left some in the car outside the other night and got down to 17'ish..  Went out in the AM and not frozen or blown open....


----------

